# Lake home decorating



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

We just added an addition to our cabin that is on a lake. We live in MI. So I want to bring in summer lake colors into my home.
I want warm and cozy colors. Not to dark of colors.
How many colors should be chosen (what is a rule of thumb), I don't want a rainbow house (to many colors).
I don't really want a nautical look or surf board look that has been popular. I want more of an ocean, clean, and simple look. With white sheer window treatments that blow in the wind.
And in my cabin part of the home I have wide knotty pine paneling. How can I tie the two looks together? I don't like to paint wood. I like the natural look.
In another discussion I'm also wanting to up date my fire place and would like to do it to this decor. I grew up on the East Coast.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Color Suggestions for your Lake House !*

*Color suggestion for your lake house:
*
You can try the mouth-watering interior decoration colors of raspberry, yellow, blue, and green in the living/dining area. The colors can be repeated around the space in the dining chairs, love seats, pillows, and draperies.


*Dana :thumbsup:*


----------

